# how can people snag and call it fishing



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

man watched peolpe at deer creek just yanken away they don't even try to hide it so i just put on a old 1/2 oz and started to cast over ther lines oops sorry hahhaha that was funner than getting any fish you should try it some time just throw over and yank and watch them on the other side yank like they are marlin fishing then just cut your line. It was old line any way


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

rudyfish said:


> man watched peolpe at deer creek just yanken away they don't even try to hide it so i just put on a old 1/2 oz and started to cast over ther lines oops sorry hahhaha that was funner than getting any fish you should try it some time just throw over and yank and watch them on the other side yank like they are marlin fishing then just cut your line. It was old line any way


Glad you were using old line and not new line!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont believe snagging should be done for any sport fish that is going to live. i wouldnt even think about keeping a big ol female walleye that had been foul hooked.

but back when snagging was legal for salmon up in mich i did it alot. the fish were just going to run up the river and die. late in the season there was dead salmon everywhere. really a stinckin mess. there was nothing like pulling your hook through the water and hitting a 20 or 25 lb freaght train. if it was still legal i would still be up at manistee every year.

tho i did like trolling for the salmon also. the first time i went snaggin was the fall of 76. then by the spring of 77 i was fishing the big water for them. i fished salmon until i got the eye addiction on lake erie. then i slowly gave up salmon fishing. i still bait fished and jiged castmaster spoons at manistee for many years after they stopped snagging. sometimes i still think about going up there but havent been in many years.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Snagging is no good, for sure.
But you also might want to bone up on the laws regarding harrassing sportsmen; which includes sportsmen harrassing sportsmen.
Two wrongs don't make a right. Call the proper authorities.


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

I go to Frankfort to fish the Betsie and the lake pier. Third week of September is excellent. Also the motels are off season.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

If anyone is knowingly and illegally snagging fish then they are NOT a sportsman in my book. Give em **** Rudy!


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

BIGTCAT'N said:


> If anyone is knowingly and illegally snagging fish then they are NOT a sportsman in my book. Give em **** Rudy!


agree 100%. snaggin aint sport fishing. now in the case of someone snaggin with the intent of keeping every fish caught and eatin i aint got no problem with but still its fishin but not sport fishin. the fisherman better be real hungrey though


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hasnt the horse been beaten enough? Will some one post the animation for Me... Theres still spots open to fish out there guys, go get some!!


----------



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

I know it was not right but funny at the time it is not somthing I am going to make a habbit out of as for harrasment of sportsman this was not a sportsman and I do not feel bad for doing this but I do feel bad for the people that didn't think it was a little Funny ..


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Snagging is no good, for sure.
> But you also might want to bone up on the laws regarding harrassing sportsmen; which includes sportsmen harrassing sportsmen.
> Two wrongs don't make a right. Call the proper authorities.


what made me laugh is that you called these guys SPORTSMAN.....


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

rudyfish said:


> man watched peolpe at deer creek just yanken away they don't even try to hide it so i just put on a old 1/2 oz and started to cast over ther lines oops sorry hahhaha that was funner than getting any fish you should try it some time just throw over and yank and watch them on the other side yank like they are marlin fishing then just cut your line. It was old line any way


you never jerked a vibe in cold water i know i have .i have even pumped a jig a minnow for eyes ..so am i wrong to do this ??????


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Idont see any thing funny about it. All you did was leave your OLD string in the water for every body to snag on to or get wraped up on wildlife like ducks, possibly endangered fish like spoonbills that are down there. U dont know there snagging, and if they are, grow some balls and say something to them, call warden, but u are worse than some one snagging a saugeye.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Young, dumb, 
Whether or not he's doing something you don't like, you can't willingly harrass another sportsman. (meaning he's pursuing game or fish, not at all having to do with sportsmanship) You just can't.
I dont' snag, nor do I hang out below spillways, primarily for these reasons. But I'll tell you that you're lucky...most of the guys I know, about the third time you intentionally crossed their line, SOME kind of encounter is about to happen. 
Call the game warden. Get a license plate number. All you did was dump trash line into the water and brag about it on the interent.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

ANYONE that said you were worse than a unlawful snagger is a complete TOOL and a cupcake! Let's all click our heels together and say theres no place like home while were at it!! AGAIN........ good for you RUDY.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya your right "litlepcatn", sorry if I spelled that wrong not to good at remembering names, maybe your right that casting your line out to snag on to some one elses line, then cut your line, and do it a few more times so you leave 30 to 60 ft of line out there for some one else to throw away or get snagged on with all the other string thats allready in there. Im shure Rudy just forgot to mention that he got all his line out of there when he was done playing. Your right it isnt as bad as snagging, just theres better ways of going about it then his way, like I said earlier, grow some and go over and talk to the "snaggers", Call the warden or fish away from them.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright these guys are FISHERMEN. We are all fisherman. They are fishing for fish. Like we do, we just do it differently. It's just like snagging salmon or native rainbows with eggs on the line and a hook at the end. Don't make a big deal about it. Everyone does there own thing and there's nothing wrong with that. Don't be casting over other peoples line either? It's just like if you have a big eye on and someone comes up, casts over your line and tugs so it either breaks or the fish gets away. There's no difference. And don't do it because its bad for the fishery! You don't want to be responsible for the slow painful death of any waterfowl do you? Didn't think so.

I would never snag any fish like that but I don't see anything wrong with it. Let everyone do there own thing.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That rocks dude...


----------



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

like i said i will not do it agin and yes maybe did not thank it all the way threw lets all calm down and just get back to fishing craig you made some good points about the line in the water i do hate when i snag old line hope the other guy pulled it in and I did yell at them but dont think they spoke much english and or cared, what they was doing. Last time i called the game warden 2 1/2 later they drove buy the people was already gone they are very busy this time a year with hunters .... TO MAKE IT RIGHT CRAIG NEXT TIME YOU GET SNAGED AND BREAK YOU LINE I WILL SWIM OUT THERE AND GET ALL YOUR LINE AND LURE BACK JUST KIDDING YOUR RIGHT HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT FISHING YEAR AND BE SAFE...YOUR FISHING BUDDY RUDY


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Its all good, good fishing to u this year.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, you are dealing with the no-habla english guys? i can see how that would be frusturating, using your time and energy trying to talk to them only for it to fall on ears deaf to anything except spanish.
a more simpler route is to call the warden and tell em where you are.
snagging is LEGAL for some fish, when the gizzard shad start to run at the ohio erie canal i some times throw a tremble into the crowd and snag em. but i have switched to a small minnow bait weighted next the pack of fish. does as good as a wounded shad.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

That several of you are criticizing their "english" is a class of irony one doesn't see every day.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on guys ,we have a diverse group of members here on OGF and we don't want to offend any of our members.Stay on topic please.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think the point here is if what there doing is legal then just let it alone. if what there doing is not legal then the thing to do is call for back up (odfw) then you have done your part. i dont think confrontation is ever a good thing when it comes to a bunch of guys braking the laws. we should call the people that gets paid to stop these crimes. but you just never know when your going to run into a bunch of nuts.

myself i dont see anything wrong with snagging rough fish or even salmon IF IT IS LEGAL TO DO SO. but this is just my opinion. report all questionable activity. please dont take it on yourself to harrass these guys.
sherman


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Personally I don't go out trying to snag anything and wouldn't even want to try it. If it's legal for a person to do so then by all means they're free to do so.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL alright I was just speeking my opinion.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> wow, you are dealing with the no-habla english guys? i can see how that would be frusturating, using your time and energy trying to talk to them only for it to fall on ears deaf to anything except spanish.
> a more simpler route is to call the warden and tell em where you are.
> snagging is LEGAL for some fish, when the gizzard shad start to run at the ohio erie canal i some times throw a tremble into the crowd and snag em. but i have switched to a small minnow bait weighted next the pack of fish. does as good as a wounded shad.


 Snagging for any kind of fish is illegal within 1000 yards of a dam.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The spillway below deer creek has been an area where fisherman have snagged saugeye and walleye before some of you were born. It has been going on since at least 1975, I know for sure, when there used to be walleye in there instead of saugeye.

The game wardens know it happens, I've personally seen them write citations many, many, many times over the years. He could sit there everyday of the week and catch violators but I'm guessing he has a life to live like the rest of us and some other duties with his job.

Just a bunch of yahoos down there that snag fish, happens every year, not much we can do about it, except voice our displeasure to the snaggers in person, which we have done on more than one occasion.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Lundy said:


> The spillway below deer creek has been an area where fisherman have snagged saugeye and walleye before some of you were born. It has been going on since at least 1975, I know for sure, when there used to be walleye in there instead of saugeye.
> 
> The game wardens know it happens, I've personally seen them write citations many, many, many times over the years. He could sit there everyday of the week and catch violators but I'm guessing he has a life to live like the rest of us and some other duties with his job.
> 
> Just a bunch of yahoos down there that snag fish, happens every year, not much we can do about it, except voice our displeasure to the snaggers in person, which we have done on more than one occasion.


That's a lame attitude to have about the subject, but everyone is entitled to an opinion. Handing out citations would pay for his salary and its what the game warden is paid to do!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

catmando said:


> That's a lame attitude to have about the subject, but everyone is entitled to an opinion. Handing out citations would pay for his salary and its what the game warden is paid to do!


Ever think that maybe the game warden has more areas to worry about than just spending all his work hours at the spillway below Deer Creek? The game warden more than likely has to go cover other places as well and darn sure can't be in two places at once. This is my opinion as yours is yours but we all know the old saying about opinions right?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The snagging of saugeye goes on below every spillway that has them.I see it non-stop going on at Pleasant Hill,and below Charles Mill.I've seen many do it below Alum,and Delaware,Will Creek too.Back in the day when Hoover had a good number of walleyes,guys would snag below that spillway toDNR can't be everywhere at once,especially during peak times of other activities such as deer gun season,etc.There has been a time or two when I would be casting a jerkbait,or twistertail from the bank,and a snagger would be performing his craft right next to me and I would speak up about it.That garnered exactly zero results-every time.One time I even snapped a pic of two guys snagging at P.Hill,and on one pic a treble hook was clearly in view,then I took a pic of the license plate on their truck.The result of that "citizen action"-I've seen the pair down there still snagging away numerous times,and after returning to my truck from fishing found two flat tires,and nice key scratches down the side of the truck.Is it worth the effort of having physical injury done to yourself,or damage done to your property to attempt to play LEO? It's the state's job to enforce all illegal activity,that's what they're trained and paid for.For the most part,I think they do an outstanding job.I think a lot of the problem is with the judges that hear these cases,if the punishments were more severe,I think the lawbreakers would be reduced.First time caught poaching,$5,000 fine,loss of fishing/hunting license for 5 years.Second offense,confiscate all equipment(including truck,boat),$10,000 fine,loss of license for life,2 years prison time.Wonder how many snaggers we would encounter then? I watch Alaska State Troopers all the time,it's not unusual at all for poachers to receive sentences just like I described.If your truck took you to that spillway to illegally snag,then you should have to forfeit it,pay a huge fine,and never be allowed to fish in this state again.BTW,this also goes out to the hide a treble hook inside a tube jig crowd too.Yes,fishing this rig may be somewhat legal,keeping saugeye snagged in the back is not!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

catmando said:


> That's a lame attitude to have about the subject, but everyone is entitled to an opinion. Handing out citations would pay for his salary and its what the game warden is paid to do!


Not a lame attitude just reality. Most of the guys snagging there are catfishermen I think.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

snaggin aint fishin,plus ya snag a fish and throw it back has a less likely chance of living as if caught by the mouth and being returned to the water


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Cabin fever has set in on OGF again, it's about time for another HP change on 10 HP lakes thread, that'll keep winter moving along


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mushroomman said:


> Cabin fever has set in on OGF again, it's about time for another HP change on 10 HP lakes thread, that'll keep winter moving along


lolol..... I enjoy reading the end of lake erie as we no it posts to...... Or catch and eat vs catch and release... 
Im still waiting for the animation of the guy beating a dead horse


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

you mean like this


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

puterdude said:


> you mean like this


That's funny.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

LOLOLOL thank you sir!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

catmando said:


> Handing out citations would pay for his salary and its what the game warden is paid to do!


I wish the warden around Cleark Fork Reservoir would do this. We see people taking 3+ muskie, snagged or legally caught, on a regular basis. As I read it, it's only one fish per day. We've told the warden numerous times but have never seen them do anything about it. Pretty bad when we even give them license plates and vehicle descriptions...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

got to admit, years ago i had done that also, my fishing buddy and i... (and my fishing buddy was odnr).. i would cast perpendicular and work their line in to me then just cut it....... after they lost enough equip, they got the hint.. wasn't right, but ..........felt good


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

it's too bad we cannot post our own (wall of shame) with pics 
be funny but shortlived.......


----------

